# tout(e)(s) autre(s) / tous/toutes les autres



## regbar

Bonjour,


Dans la phrase suivante, j'opte pour la première solution, mais je ne suis pas sûr de moi, je voudrais connaître votre avis.

Ultérieurement, il insistera sur une *tout / toute* ? autre difficulté, beaucoup plus insurmontable.

Merci pour votre aide !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également tout / toute / tous / toutes.


----------



## Calamitintin

Il me semble qu'il faut penser "une tout [à fait] autre difficulté", donc je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## jeune linguiste

Il s'agit de "tout autre", pensé-je. D'abord parce qu'ici tout est un adverbe (variable d'ailleurs), et précède ensuite un mot commançant par une voyelle: autre.

"Elle est tout *é*tonnée, elle est toute *s*urprise", par exemple.

Bien à vous.


----------



## jeune linguiste

Attention: ici, il s'agit de "tout" dans le sens de "tout à fait". S'il signifie "n'importe quel", on a tendance à accorder: Demandez-moi toute autre chose [n'importe quelle autre chose]


----------



## Clothaire

Bonjour,

J'ai une hésitation. Pourquoi dit-on:
*Tout autre produit de marque.*

Pourquoi produit est-il au singulier ? Qu'en est-il de marque ?

Parce que je parle de plusieurs produits de plusieurs marques.
Quand je transpose en pensant:
*Tous les autres produits de marque

*ça ne fonctionne pas. Comment faut-il s'y prendre ?

Merci,


----------



## DearPrudence

Juste une idée :
On prend une occurrence de la classe pour la représenter,
comme "tout homme est mortel" = "tous les hommes sont mortels"
On peut prendre n'importe quel exemple de la classe et cela va marcher car toutes les occurrences ont cette caractéristique.
Cela revient à "n'importe quel produit".

Je pense que je n'ai fait que compliquer, là  
Mais j'espère ne pas avoir dit de bêtise au moins.

A la fin de la page (dans 4), je crois qu'il y a quelque chose là-dessus avec des mots encore plus barbares.
*C. *_Au sing. _[Marque l'idée de distributivité exhaustive, « intensionnelle » et virtualisante (dans ce sens, il est proche de _chaque_)]

Et sinon, je laisserais "marque" au singulier, qualifiant le nom "produit", lui donnant une propriété, une qualité ... Hum, je sais pas si ça aide non plus.
En tout cas, un produit n'a pas plusieurs marques, il est d'une marque seulement.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
On peut remplacer "tout autre" par "n'importe quel autre", ce qui explique le singulier. Ce singulier cependant marque une généralité qui s'applique à tous les autres produits. 
Pour marque, "de marque" signifie qui a/qui ont une marque, singulier également.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Clothaire said:


> Tous les autres produits de marque, ça ne fonctionne pas.


 
Non seulement cette tournure "fonctionne" parfaitement, mais elle me semble plus naturelle, moins formelle que "_Tout autre produit de marque..._". Je ne vois rien à lui reprocher


----------



## Clothaire

@DearPrudence
Merci beaucoup, je me suis référé au 4. (qui est au milieu de la page en fait)

_Tout homme est mortel_ s'oppose à _L'homme est mortel_. Dans _L'homme est mortel_, on parle de l'entité _homme_, conceptuellement définie. Dans _Tout homme est mortel_, on parle des éléments _homme_ pris un à un.

Mais c'est surtout le C qui m'a aidé:
*C. — *_Au sing. _[Marque l'idée de distributivité exhaustive, « intensionnelle » et virtualisante (dans ce sens, il est proche de _chaque_)]

Pour vulgariser on pourrait remplacer Tout par Chaque pour éviter certaines confusions.


@Punky Zoé
D'accord bien reçu, merci pour ces explications.


@Stephan Ivanovich
Oui oui, je suis désolé je me suis mal exprimé. Je ne voulais pas dire que l'expression _Tous les autres produits de marque_ ne fonctionne pas, mais le fait qu'intervertir les deux phrases ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## acrital

Même si, au final, le résultat est voisin, il me semble  qu'il peut y avoir une nuance de sens entre *" tout autre *produit de marque*" *et *"tous les autres *produits de marque*" *(s'il n'est pas de précision supplémentaire)

Dans *"tous les autres"*,  "les autres" est défini et fait référence à un panel connu dans le contexte (les autres produits de marque que je connais, les autres produits de marque du magasin.. etc...)
Dans *"tout autre" *on fait référence à n'importe lequel des produits de marque existants, quels qu'ils soient

.... me trompé-je ?


----------



## Clothaire

Non non, c'est ça. D'ailleurs tu l'expliques avec une telle évidence que je me demande pourquoi j'ai posé cette question lol


----------



## Sibylle64

Bonjour, 

Doit-on écrire 'pour tout autre information' ou 'pour toute autre information' ? 
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## marie tsisou

salut, 
comme information est un substantif de genre féminin, on doit mettre: "pour toute autre information"


----------



## reka

est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?

_Un être humain jeune reste impuissant plus longtemps que tout autre espèce.

_Il n'y a pas de "e" dans "tout", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Anne345

Si il faut un "e" : toute autre espèce" 
puisque'ici _tout_ est un adjectif, il a le sens de _n'importe quel(le)_. Il est invariable quand il est adverbe et a le sens de totalement, complètement.


----------



## Marie88

Bonjour,
Dites-moi si c'est la bonne façon d'écrire : "Mais la réalité est *toute autre" *ou dois-je écrire: *tout autre*?
Et lorsque nous écrivons: *À tout intéressé*, est-ce correct et au pluriel est-ce :_* À tous intéressés,*_
Avez-vous un site, s'il vous plaît, où la règle de tout est très bien expliquée.

Merci pour toutes vos réponses et de votre coopération!


----------



## tilt

On écrit _la réalité est *tout* autre._
Et le pluriel de _à tout intéressé _n'est pas pas _à tous intéressés_, mais _à tous *les *intéressés_.

Tu peux consulter ce site pour plus de précisions.


----------



## Gwynplaine

Bonjour,

Le Grevisse nous fournit une réponse.

Quand "tout" est adverbe, il ne s'accorde que lorsque l'accord s'entend à l'oreille.

Donc ici, on écrira : _La réalité est tout autre_.

Il arrive qu'on puisse écrire _toute autre_ : c'est uniquement dans les cas où _toute_ est déterminant, et non adverbe.
Ex : Tout*e* autre solution est inacceptable.


----------



## Marie88

Merci à vous deux! 
Il est bien de reconnaître ses erreurs (Tilt)! 
Il est vrai que c'est un sujet délicat, cette règle de tout. 
Mais l'union fait la force! Le plus important est que la solution soit trouvée.
Bonne soirée à vous deux !


----------



## Chilletta

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûre de bien discerner le sens et la portée des deux formules.

En l'occurence, je me demandais s'il était correct d'écrire "(...)un mode de fonctionnement supposant de tout autres procédés non moins inédits", puisqu'au singulier il serait juste de marquer ""(...)un mode de fonctionnement supposant un tout autre procédé non moins inédit".

Il me semble avoir appris en guise de vérification d'orthographe que "tout" pouvait être subsitué par "tout à fait" et ici cela fonctionne.

Je vous saurai gré de vos éclaircissements


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je ne saisis pas bien le _supposant de tout_, mais pour moi c'est _de tout autre procédé_ ou _de tous les autres procédés._


----------



## Chilletta

oui, autrement dit " un mode de fonctionnement _qui suppose_ de tout autres procédés non moins inédits "

je rejoignais votre position seulement encore une fois j'ai un doute car le sens que je veux donner à cette phrase c'est " qui suppose des procédés _tout à fait autres_ non moins inédits " mais bon en l'état ça serait lourd!

Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Je n'avais pas bien saisi le sens de votre phrase, alors oui, c'est bien _supposant de tout autres procédés_, mais personnellement, je trouverais plus clair de dire _supposant des procédés tout autres_. Car là tout à bien le sens de complètement.

PS : Bienvenue !


----------



## Chilletta

Je vais voir pour quelle version opter, "supposant de tout autres procédés non moins inédits" ou "supposant des procédés tout autres non moins inédits"...dans les deux cas je ne déroge pas à mon éternel style alambiqué lol

Merci bien pour cette confirmation en tous cas / en tout cas


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai dû relire la phrase plusieurs fois avant de la comprendre, mais elle est effectivement correcte. Comme _tout_ est ici un adverbe, il ne s'accorde pas.


----------



## davidlaurent

Bonjour,

en lisant l'un des exercices du BLED, je suis tombé sur cette phrase :

_Mehdi préfère le rap à tout autre musique._

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi _tout_, Adjectif (qu'on pourrait remplacer par _n'importe quelle_) ne s'accorde pas en genre _(Mehdi préfère le rap à toute autre musique)_ ?


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, davidlaurent.

Je suis étonné moi aussi car en supprimant simplement _autre_, je dirais bien _Mehdi préfère le rap à toute musique_.
Peut-être s'agit-il seulement d'une coquille (étonnante, cependant) dans le BLED.


----------



## janpol

Grevisse : 
tout (n'importe quel) = adjectif se rapportant à un nom donc variable ("toute autre place...")
tout (entièrement, tout à fait) = adverbe donc invariable s'il modifie "autre" (une tout autre affaire)


----------



## Amaurette

Bonjour! 

J'ai croisé la phrase ci-dessous:

"Ils estiment que leur culture est meilleure et préférable à tout autre"

Pourquoi "tout autre" mais pas "toute autre"? Je crois que "tout" signifie dans ce cas "n'importe quelle" autre langue, donc "tout" serait variable.


Qu'en pensez-vous?

MERCI


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien une faute et il faut écrire: _Elle est préférable à tout*e* autre_. (tout(e) = n'importe quel(le))

En revanche, on dira: _La vérité est tout autre_. (tout = complètement)


----------



## Caribou88

Bonjour à tous, 

J’aide une amie à réviser son mémoire, et je ne suis pas sûr si j’ai inventé une nuance ou si elle existe vraiment. 

Voici la phrase :
“Dans ce cas-là, l’État pourra se voir accorder l'aide du Conseil, du Haut-Commissariat, des rapporteurs spéciaux, des comités conventionnels, de toutes les autres organisations internationales ou des autres États.”

Il me semble que “toutes les” signifie qu’absolument toutes les autres organisations vont aider l’État en question. Par contre, si on écrit “de toute autre organisation”, on indique que l’État pourra recevoir l’aide d’une ou de plusieurs organisations, c’est-à-dire pas nécessairement de la part de chacune d’entre elles.

Êtes-vous d’accord?

Merci à l’avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça. 

_toute*s* *les* autre*s*_ = toutes sans exception
_toute autre_ = n'importe quelle autre

[…]


----------



## lex_luthor_2007

Bonjour,

Quelle serait la forme correcte dans l'exemple suivant :

[…] toutes autres choses que vous pensez appropriées […]

D'avance merci.

Une bonne journée.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En ce qui me concerne, je l'écrirais : "toute _autre chose_"

Pourquoi ?

"toute autre chose" = _n'importe laquelle_. *Ne pas* confondre avec l'expression figée "tout autre chose", comme par exemple dans "C'est tout autre chose que vous me racontez là !"

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il y a potentiellement plusieurs autres choses et qu'on veuille insister sur cette pluralité :_ toute*s* autre*s* chose*s*_ ; s'il n'y en a qu'une : _toute autre chose._

[…]


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir,

Je connais le souci de l'accord (ou pas) de "tout" selon qu'il a une valeur adverbiale ou adjectivale.
Mais un texte me laisse perplexe.

Le texte est écrit sur un carton d'emballage et il prône ses possibilités de recyclage :

"Réutilisable comme :

1- une boîte d'expédition
2- un distributeur
3- _*tout*_ autre chose (par exemple un robot, un château-fort, un casque de cosmonaute...) "

*toute* n'aurait-il pas été également possible ici ?


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> *toute* n'aurait-il pas été également possible ici ?


Je dirais même que ça me semble être la seule possibilité ; je ne vois pas bien comment l'adverbe pourrait convenir ici.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Heureux de vous lire à nouveau ;-)

Votre réponse me conforte dans le sens où cela est aussi ce que je pense.
Mais je subodore une possible chausse-trappe de la langue française...

Je ne parle bien évidemment ici que de ce cas précis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux me semblent possibles.

_*tout* autre chose_ = complètement autre chose (c'est-à-dire quelque chose de très différent d'une boîte d'expédition ou d'un distributeur)
_*toute* autre chose_ = n'importe quelle autre chose (par exemple un robot, etc.)


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Me Capello,

C'est exactement ainsi que j'analysais ce bout de phrase et sa possible de dualité de sens.

Ces pronoms/adjectifs à sens indéfini sont vraiment redoutables !

On pourrait en fait même l'utiliser au pluriel : "toutes autres choses"...

Ce qui me semble faire tendre vers un adjectif plutôt qu'un adverbe,
c'est le début d'énumération qui intervient (robot, etc.)


----------



## mekman99

Bonsoir !

Est-ce qu'on dit:
La réalité est tout*e *autre
ou:

 La réalité est tou*t *autre


Merci !


----------



## JClaudeK

Si _tout_ peut être remplacé par l'adverbe «entièrement» ou par l'expression: «tout (à fait) autre», indique le _CNRTL _, alors il ne s'accordera jamais.
Il faut donc écrire: "La réalité est tou*t *autre"


----------



## leslangues13

La réalité est tout autre. Il s'agit d'un adverbe, donc invariable. La réalité est tout autre. Mais attention à la liaison, ça va sonner comme toute autre.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Si _tout_ peut être remplacé par l'adverbe «entièrement» ou par l'expression: «tout (à fait) autre», indique le _CNRTL _, alors il ne s'accordera jamais.


 À condition de préciser *devant une voyelle* (ou un _h_ muet) !

_La réalité est tout autre.
La réalité est tout*e* différente.
_
Voir aussi tout / toute / tous / toutes - accord.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> À condition de préciser *devant une voyelle* (ou un _h_ muet) !


 - bien sûr.


----------

